# Thoughts on my little herd?



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

I posted a couple months back about my 2 girls Juno and Rose, however the pictures were both from when they were a year old at their old owners' so I figured it was time to take new ones...Plus I have more now! I would love to hear both the good and bad about all of my girls. I am still learning! Also...please forgive the pics..I tried my hardest. I have never set a goat up before, and the girls had their naighty pants on today. (plus my photographer wasnt the greatest lol)

This is Juno. She is now 4 and just freshened in early April with twins. She was only at about a 7 hr fill in the pics of her, so I will attach some pics of her udder from a few days ago too.





























Next is Rose. She is 3 and has yet to freshen. I do intend to breed her, but she has yet to take, so she may just end up as a pet.






















Here is Tonks. Tonks is Juno's daughter from last year. She is 11 months and is due to kid in July. (naughty buckling got out when I was away 🤦‍♀️) I'll be really interested to see how her and Juno's udders compare, as Juno is the only goat I have ever milked.


----------



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

And here is Luna. She is also a Juno daughter from last year. She didn’t want to cooperate even remotely for pictures but I’ll attach them anyways.






















I also have 3 kids and my buck to take pictures of but I’ll save that for another day!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

They’re all stunning!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think they all look really really nice!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

They all look amazing especially the first doe.


----------

